# SOT - infiziert



## Stxxxxxxxxx (6. Dezember 2009)

Moinsen,

schon lange denke ich daran mein BB zu "verschrotten" und auf "hardware" unzusatteln.

Mich würde mal interessieren welches Jak ihr fahrt und wo ihr die Vor- und Nachteile des jeweiligen Modelles seht.

@ Mod: sollte es so einen Trööt schon geben bitte verschieben;
ich hab aber nix ähnliches gefunden.

Gruß Stephan #h


----------



## staffag (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SOT - infiziert*

Such mal Stichwort Kajak

"Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus" ist der Titel.


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SOT - infiziert*

Hallo staffag,
vielen Dank für deine Antwort.

Ich hab da heute schon viel gelesen, allerdings schwebte mir eher sowas wie die Trööt´s über die getagten Geräteempfehlungen vor.

Ich muß zugeben ich hab bisher nur ca. die Hälfte der 75 Seiten gelesen :m

aber welches "das Richtige" ist konnte ich nicht erkennen.

Gruß Stephan 

P.S.: ich hab ja auch schon ne Idee welches es sein soll aber ich wollte doch mal hören was ihr so fahrt.


----------



## dat_geit (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SOT - infiziert*

Moin Stephan,
ich fahre neuerdings das LuftYak ST5696 von Sevylor, das aber ausdem Programm genommen wird und würdige Nachfolger gefunden hat. Unter anderem das *CORAL SEA STK290, *welches sich sogar motorisieren lässt.
Hier stelle ich euch meine neue muskelgetriebene Angelplattform für Fluss, Seen und See vor. 

Ich wollte vor allem den Faktor Geschwindigkeit, Zuladung und Sicherheit im Gegensatz zum Belly Boot verbessern. 

Daher entschied ich mich für SitOnTop Kayak, dass aber möglichst auch im kleinsten Auto oder gar einem Fahrrad Platz finden würde und überall ohne Hilfen zu wassern wäre. 

Das kann man allerdings nicht mit einem Feststoffboot erreichen. 

Dann kam nur noch ein aufblasbares Boot in Frage.  

Die Entscheidung viel auf das DiveYak ST5696 von Sevylor, welches derzeit aktuell aus dem Programm genommen wird und daher günstiger wie ein gutes Belly Boot zu erstehen ist. 

Dieses Boot bekam vor allem den Zuschlag wegen seiner optimalen Deckausstattung, der speziell von Zodiak entworfenen Schutzhülle, die es sogar Felsenmaterial widerstehen läßt, so wie der möglichen Beladung von 150,-kg inkl. dem Angler. 

Der erste Eindruck war durchweg positiv und in punkto Geschwindigkeit kann ich ohne große Kraftanstrengung Schleppgeschwindigkeit erreichen. 
Hierbei erreicht das Boot eine bemerkenswerte Spurstabilität, dank der 3 Richtungsfinnen, die unter dem Boot im Rumpf befesteigt werden können. 
 Selbst gegen die Strömung der Stör läßt sich das Boot bewegen, erfordert dann aber entsprechenden Kraftaufwand.

Die Nachrüstung eines E-Motors läßt sich einfach bewerkstelligen und bietet somit auch noch Reserven für weiteres Aufrüsten. Ein wenig Erfahrung und Bastelarbeit ist hierfür allerdings schon von Nöten. 

Die Grundausstattung des Bootes ist so gut, dass nur noch wenige Modifikationen für den Einsatz eines Echolotes vorgenommen werden müssen. 

Lediglich eine Verbesserung hätte ich diesem Boot bereits beim Entwurf gegönnt. Ich hätte ihm Schraubventile verpasst. 

Das Boot läßt sich auch bei Minusgraden bis -20 Grad einsetzen. 
Ist also kein Schönwettersportgerät. 

Im punkto Sicherheit werden 2 unabhängige Luftkammern von einem speziell dafür entwickelten verstärkten Rumpfüberzug geschützt. 
Auf dem Oberdeck erreicht man hiermit eine Versteifung, die einen sogar darauf stehen lässt, wenn es die Wassersituation erlaubt. 

Es gibt wohl kaum ein Boot, in das man leichter wieder einsteigen kann, wie bei diesem dafür vorgesehenen Modell. Denn schließlich wurde es als Taucherbasis konzipiert. 

Selbst ein Transport auf dem Autodach stellt keinerlei Problem da und wird durch zwei kleine Spannriemen oder einem Spannriemen in Kombination mit Gummiriemen sicher gestellt. 
 Getestet auf Twingo und einem großen Volvo.

Hierzu habe lediglich den Sitz entfernt und konnte bis 120km keinerlei Reaktionen auf dem Dach wahrnehmen. 

Nachteil ist sicherlich die geringere Geschwindigkeit im Vergleich mit einem Feststoffboot.
Außerdem ist es natürlich auch nicht unsinkbar, wenn beide Kammern geschädigt werden.

Andy


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SOT - infiziert*

Hi Andreas,

schön was von dir zu lesen :m

Vielen lieben Dank für deine ausführliche Beschreibung / Einschätzung deines neuen "Weggefährten"

Sowas hab ich mir gewünscht !!

Auch ich habe nach Jahren im BB den Eindruck gewonnen meinen zukünftigen neuen Untersatz etwas sicherer und meinem zunehmenden Alter entsprechend
zu gestalten. |kopfkrat

Auf ein luftbefülltes SOT brachte mich "Wildshark" und ich werde meine Gedanken auch mal in diese Richtung lenken.

Bist du mit deinem SOT auch in der Lage dich gezielt fortzubewegen wenn eine Kammer "platt" ist würde mich nochmal interessieren?

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SOT - infiziert*

Hallo Stephan,

das "richtige" SOT zu finden ist eine sehr schwere Entscheidung. So wie ich das sehe fahren hier im Board mittlerweile doch schon recht viele Angler verschiedene Modelle wie DAG, Rotomold, Ocean, Wilderness, Hobie, Seyvor etc. (ich hoffe, ich habe keinen vergessen). Bauart bedingt sind alle SOTs anscheinend sehr kippstabil. Natürlich gibt es Unterschiede, aber jeder wird wohl von "seinem" Yak überzeugt sein. Ich kann und will Dir keine Empfehlung geben, sondern lediglich auf Deine Fragen antworten und Dir mitteilen, welches SOT ich fahre und warum ich diese Entscheidung getroffen habe.

Grundsätzlich sollte man vorher nach Möglichkeit eine Probefahrt machen und sich dann entscheiden. Wichtig ist auch die Überlegung, wozu und wo man das Kajak einsetzen will. Dies führt dann oft zu Kompromissen. Ich wollte zum einen ein flexible einsetzbares Angelgerät aber auch ein möglichst schnelles Tourenkajak ("Länge läuft") um mit meinen Kumpels, die alle Sit-In Kajaks fahren bei gemeinsamen Touren z.B. auf der Schwentine von der Geschwindigkeit her einigermaßen mithalten zu können. Dazu war für mich auch wichtig, dass ich das Boot mit einer Steueranlage ausrüsten kann. Dies schränkt die Auswahl an Booten schon mal extrem ein. Bei SOTs unter 4m Länge auf der Ostsee braucht man ansonsten sicherlich keine solche Steuerung.
Dann hatte ich noch das Glück, dass ich mein Motorboot verkauft habe, und so finanziell relativ "aus dem Vollen schöpfen" konnte, ohne das meine Regierung gemeckert hat:l

Also nachstehend die sehr subjektiven Vor- und Nachteile:

Typ: OCEAN Prowler Trident 15 Angler

Vorteile: 
Gut durchdachtes Anglerboot mit großer Mittelluke "Rod Pod" für die Aufbewahrung von Ruten und Zubehör
Sonar Shield - Luke für Fishfinder, der Lukendeckel ist gleichzeitig Spritz- und Blendschutz für das Display
Transducer Hole - eines der Lenzlöcher hat eine extra große Aussparung, um den Echolotgeber darin unterzubringen 
480 cm lang, 71 cm breit, sehr kippstabil und für ein SOT wirklich schnell
Zuladung über 200kg

Nachteile:
Große Angriffsfläche für Wind (ohne Steuerung nicht zu empfehlen)
relativ hoher Preis (circa 1200 € inkl. Steueranlage)
hohes Gewicht (> 30 kg)

Das Gewicht ist wirklich gerade für mich an der Grenze. Dadurch dass ich mir eine Ladehilfe für den Dacträger zugelegt habe, kann ich es alleine Aufladen und mit dem Bootswagen direkt ans Wasser bringen. Mal eben eine Steilküste "runterkicken" wird schon schwierig, ich brauche schon einen kleinen Weg. Hat bis jetzt aber überall ohne Probleme geklappt.

Fazit: Dieses Boot wird in den USA und in UK gerne für die Meeres-Angelei eingesetzt und es gibt im Netz viele nützliche Tipps. 
Durch die Größe und das Gewicht für die meisten Angler sicherlich nur bedingt empfehlenswert, für mich aber das beste Yak der Welt :l


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SOT - infiziert*

Hallo Reinhard,

vielen Dank für dein Posting!!!

Finde ich toll, das du in Bezug auf dein SOT klar die Vor- und Nachteile beschrieben hast.
Natürlich ist mir klar, das dies immer nur subjektiv geschehen kann aber gerade dafür versuche ich mir ja möglichst viele Meinungen einzuholen.

Probefahren - ein sehr guter Tip #6:m

Danke und Gruß

Stephan #h


----------



## Nichtsnutz (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SOT - infiziert*

hallo stepfan
ich fahre das ocean prowler 13 trident, welches sich anscheinend nur von der länge von den 15`ner unterscheidet.es läuft wirklich sehr schnell ist allerdings nicht ganz so wendig wie kleinere boote.man muss schon ordentlich mit einer seite paddeln um zu wenden.liegt wahrscheinlich an der fehlenden ruderanlage die man aber auch bei diesen boot nachrüsten kann.
ansonsten sehr durchdachte details wie z.b. eingelassene rutenhalter ,staufächer und rund um laufende reling.
aber schau dir dochmal beim treffen einige boote an.das hilft vielleicht bei der entscheidung.

bis dahin erstmal:vik:


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SOT - infiziert*

Hallo Nichtsnutz,

auch dir möchte ich für dein Posting danken.

Ich denke es ist wirklich das beste mal dabei zu sein wenn die AB - Flotte in See sticht.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## chrisdive (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: SOT - infiziert*



Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> schon lange denke ich daran mein BB zu "verschrotten" und auf "hardware" unzusatteln.
> 
> ...


 

hallo stephan, meine pn an dich scheint nicht rausgegangen zu sein und nun kann man an dich leider keine mehr versenden, warum auch immer!! 
ich bin an deinem angebot interessiert und würde dein belly gerne kaufen. du erreichst mich über`s board oder über meine e-mail adresse chrisdive80@web.de

falls du diese nachricht nicht persönlich lesen solltest, bitte ich evtl. board kollegen stephan auf diese nachricht aufmerksam zu machen!

vielen dank und beste grüße, chris


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: SOT - infiziert*

Moin Stefan, fahr doch einfach mal zum Fishermans Partner in Lübeck (ist jabei Dir umme Ecke...)
Der hat eigentlich immer 3-5 Yak´s da stehen...
Ausserdfem kannst du dir da auch mal eins zum testen ausleihen...

Er hat unter anderem die marke "Heritage" die ich selber fahre, und native Watercraft (beide aus den USA) in verschiedensten modellen und längen...

grüße

Mirco


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: SOT - infiziert*

Moin,

hat sich erledigt - ich bin versorgt und hab jetzt ein SOT.
Vielen dank für eure Beiträge.

@ Chris: eMail ist raus.

Gruß Stephan #h


----------



## dat_geit (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: SOT - infiziert*

So wat is mit Footos Alter oder fahren wir dein Ding gleich nächstes Wochenende mit Hilfe von Krallen an den Handschuhen auf´m Rasen Prbe?????


----------



## dat_geit (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: SOT - infiziert*

Moin Stephan,

dat isser hier

http://www.juebermann.de/Direktlink/dir-TA1.html



andy


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: SOT - infiziert*

Moin Andy,

leider eben erst gelesen #t

Bring doch mal mit am Sonntag, sieht gut aus !!

Eigene Fotos vom Boot hab ich noch keine aber das hier ist es :

http://www.paddel-fisch.de/epages/62215510.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62215510/Categories/1

F:X 330

Gruß Stephan #h


----------



## dat_geit (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: SOT - infiziert*

Hallo Stephan,
Bücher und Karten werden am Sonntag dabei sein.

Schönes Yak hast du dir da gegönnt.

So was käme für mich in der Zukunft auch in Frage.

Andy#h


----------



## Nichtsnutz (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: SOT - infiziert*

moin ihr
super yak,glückwunsch auch von mir ,aber was is den sonntag los?#c
hab ich was verpasst? 
ich will auch mit ,egal was.|wavey:


mfg der nichtsnutz:vik:


----------



## dat_geit (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: SOT - infiziert*

Sonntag werden in Lübeck Fliegen geklöppelt.|rolleyes#h

siehe http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=169956
:m


----------



## Nichtsnutz (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: SOT - infiziert*

danke andy, hab mein erscheinen schon mal angekündigt

:vik:


----------



## DokSnyder (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: SOT - infiziert*

Hallo Leute,


hab gedacht ich verwende einfach diesen Thread hier. SOT-infiziert passt denke ich. 

Ich suche auch ein aufblasbares SOT mit dem ich in den Rheinaltarmen ein wenig herumkreuzen kann. Sollte möglichst preiswert sein, denke mal 200 Taler dürften es aber schon sein.
Das hier genannte Sevylor klingt schonmal nicht schlecht, mich wundert allerdings dass es garkeine Reling o.ä. hat. Wie verstaut man denn seine 2-3 Sachen die man braucht? Ist es nicht sinnvoller ein etwas Tieferes zu nehmen? 

Kanu bin ich schon oft gefahren, hab auch schon von geangelt, ist aber etwas wacklig. Deshalb bin ich bei  den Aufblasdingern etwas unschlüssig.

Vielleicht kann ja jemand mal einen Tip geben.
|wavey:
Gruß
Dok


----------



## dat_geit (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: SOT - infiziert*

Keine schlechte Idee den Thread von Stephan zu recyceln, wo er doch bereits versorgt ist.

Zunächst einmal muß ich dir ehrlich sagen, bleibt es egal bei welchem SOT uach wackelig.
Das sind schließlich keine Schlachboote.
Aber wackelig ist ne Definitionssache.

Bei den meisten SOTs und dazu gehört auch das ST5696 (das als Einsitzer übrigens nicht mehr hergestellt wird) mußt du dir schon verdammte Mühe geben das Boot zu kippen. Oftmals liegt du dafür bereits mit einer Schulter auf dem Wasser.

Deine Bedenken mit de Rehling kann ich in so fern nachvollziehen, dass man sich damit sicherer fühlt oder es nen trockeneren Anschein macht.

DIe Ausrüstung wird beim genannten SOT auf dem Deck befestigt. Da das ST5696 als Taucherbasis konzipiert wurde, gibt es dort reichlich Staufläche und vor allem Verzurrmöglichkeit.

 Zum Verstauen schau mal hier
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=147663&page=30

Leider kann ich dir bis 200,-€ keine Alternative benennen, wobei das Boot derzeit bei 180,- € als Auslaufsmodell vertieben wird.

Andy


----------



## DokSnyder (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: SOT - infiziert*

Ah, supi, 
danke für die schnelle Antwort Andi! #6

Daß die nicht so schnell kippen ist ja perfekt. Etwas kippelig bin ich ja vom Kanufahren schon gewohnt, das macht mir hoffe ich nix aus.

Vielleicht schaff´ ich das ja dann sogar gegen die Rheinströmung mit ein wenig Übung.  Allerdings könnte ich mir da vorstellen, dass die Wellen ziemlich nervig sind, oder? Wenn da mal so ein Containerschiff vorbeigurkt wird das sicher ziemlich nass, auch wenn nix kippt. 

Denke halt, dass die Geschwindigkeit von dem SOT mir mehr Vorteile bietet als ich mit einem Belly Boat hätte. Damit ist z.b. auf dem Rhein leider nix zu holen. 

Den Thread zum verstauen les' ich mir gleich mal durch, danke. 


Viele Grüße
Fabian


Edit: Hab mir grad mal dein Diveyak angeguckt, sieht ja beeindruckend aus! Vollausgerüstet. Wo ist denn der Eingang in die Kajüte? 
Ist viel größer und geräumiger als ich dachte.


----------



## dat_geit (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: SOT - infiziert*

Ja, dat is schon ein Schlachtschiff.
Ich habe es hier in der Stör gegen die Strömung gerudert und konnte noch Fahrt machen.
Die Strömung ist teilweise ganz schön garstig und trotzdem konnte man mit entsprechenden Krafteinsatz Fahrt machen.
Gegen ein festes SOT ist das nicht ganz zu vergleichen.

Super ist bei diesem Boot tatsächlich das bereits montierte Gurt ud Seilsystem, so wie der gute Sitz.
Ausserdem verfügt das Boot im Gegensatz zu seinen Vergleichmodellen, den Seeblades, über 3 Finnen!!!! 
Diese Finnen sorgen tatsächlich trotz des niderigen Tiefgangabges für Spurstabilität.

Schön ist der Stauraum im Kofferaum, wenn das Boot ohne Luft zusammen gelegt wird oder auch die Möglichkeit es ohne Halterungen lediglich mit Gurten auf jedem dach transportieren zu können, weil die Bootshaut unten glatt wie ein Kinderpopo ist!!!!


----------

